# [SOLVED]Ostrzeżenia przy logowaniu

## matiit

```
błąd w konfiguracji - nieznana pozycja 'FAILLOG_ENAB' (powiadom administratora)

błąd w konfiguracji - nieznana pozycja 'LASTLOG_ENAB' (powiadom administratora)

błąd w konfiguracji - nieznana pozycja 'MAIL_CHECK_ENAB' (powiadom administratora)

błąd w konfiguracji - nieznana pozycja 'OBSCURE_CHECKS_ENAB' (powiadom administratora)

błąd w konfiguracji - nieznana pozycja 'PORTTIME_CHECKS_ENAB' (powiadom administratora)

błąd w konfiguracji - nieznana pozycja 'QUOTAS_ENAB' (powiadom administratora)

błąd w konfiguracji - nieznana pozycja 'MOTD_FILE' (powiadom administratora)

błąd w konfiguracji - nieznana pozycja 'FTMP_FILE' (powiadom administratora)

błąd w konfiguracji - nieznana pozycja 'NOLOGINS_FILE' (powiadom administratora)

błąd w konfiguracji - nieznana pozycja 'ENV_HZ' (powiadom administratora)

błąd w konfiguracji - nieznana pozycja 'PASS_MIN_LEN' (powiadom administratora)

błąd w konfiguracji - nieznana pozycja 'SU_WHEEL_ONLY' (powiadom administratora)

błąd w konfiguracji - nieznana pozycja 'CRACKLIB_DICTPATH' (powiadom administratora)

błąd w konfiguracji - nieznana pozycja 'PASS_CHANGE_TRIES' (powiadom administratora)

błąd w konfiguracji - nieznana pozycja 'PASS_ALWAYS_WARN' (powiadom administratora)

błąd w konfiguracji - nieznana pozycja 'CHFN_AUTH' (powiadom administratora)

błąd w konfiguracji - nieznana pozycja 'ENVIRON_FILE' (powiadom administratora)

```

Rozumiem że chodzi o plik /etc/login.defs

tutaj on:

http://www.wklej.org/id/830f6c88f6Last edited by matiit on Mon May 26, 2008 3:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Arfrever

Błąd 223631.

----------

## matiit

Oj...   :Embarassed: 

Dzieki.

----------

## qbsiu

Też miałem ten problem... 

Pozostawienie starego configa rozwiązuje problem  :Smile: 

----------

## C1REX

Co z tym zrobić, jeśli już się zrobiło etc-update i nie ma się starego pliku?

----------

## qbsiu

Ja to tak zrobiłem:

```
emerge =sys-apps/shadow-4.1.1
```

Teraz można zamaskować sobie i jechać na starszej wersji (działającej)

i dodać do /etc/portage/package.mask

```
>sys-apps/shadow-4.1.1
```

Jeżeli nową wersję chcemy, dajemy 

```
emerge -NuDa world
```

Instalujemy, po tym 

```
dispatch-conf
```

 I zaznaczamy, że nie chcemy zmieniać configa. Działa elo, elo!

----------

## largo3

Naprawione w sys-apps/shadow-4.1.2-r1.

----------

